# Opinions wanted: V-plow or "wideout" style plow?



## Yellowk20

It's time for a new plow , my Old Western has been good to me , but I recently moved and I now have a much longer driveway to clear, and a much larger area to clear at the house.

We get some fairly deep snow here in Ak . And I have found that with my straight blade I have trouble with the truck getting tossed hard to the side that I have the blade angled to when I'm trying to make my first pass down the driveway .

So , my thinking is go with a new 9ft-ish Vplow as it will let me punch through on that first pass without trying to throw the truck in the woods .

But , I am seeing that wide out style plows are becoming very popular in my area for the quick cleanup and better stacking ability.

I am not plowing commercially , just my long driveway and my cabin a couple times per winter ( which also leans me towards the Vplow as I don't plow that every snow fall and sometimes it gets to be 2-3 ft of snow )

Any thoughts and/or real world experience would be appreciated.
I'm looking at either a Fisher or Western , maybe a Boss . As those are the closet dealers to me.


----------



## cwren2472

I'll let others weigh in on brand preference, but definitely a V rather than an expandable which is a complete waste for your own driveway.


----------



## dieselss

If you say your straight blade tosses your truck around, why would you be considering a w/o?


----------



## Yellowk20

dieselss said:


> If you say your straight blade tosses your truck around, why would you be considering a w/o?


I'm just wondering if the versatility of the Wideout style offsets the deep snow capabilities of the Vplow .

Everyone I have talked to just goes on and on about how they love the wideout style plows.


----------



## dieselss

W/o is still a straight blade correct? That's What your trying to get away from, so why would you buy a plow that is still a straight blade?
Just put wings on your plow and call it a day then


----------



## cwren2472

Yellowk20 said:


> I'm just wondering if the versatility of the Wideout style offsets the deep snow capabilities of the Vplow .
> 
> Everyone I have talked to just goes on and on about how they love the wideout style plows.


The wideout will allow you to move a large quantity of snow at once without leaving trails to the sides. If you are clearing a large parking lot, it can be much more efficient than a standard straight blade and will move more snow at once than a v-plow in scoop mode.

None of that is a plus for cleaning your driveway.


----------



## Yellowk20

So I am leaning heavily for the Vplow, it makes the most sense to me . 

But when everyone around you is saying your crazy get the wideout , you have to start asking asking elsewhere Haha!


----------



## cwren2472

Yellowk20 said:


> So I am leaning heavily for the Vplow, it makes the most sense to me .
> 
> But when everyone around you is saying your crazy get the wideout , you have to start asking asking elsewhere Haha!


You know what they say about "opinions", right?


----------



## leigh

Get a v plow.I don't own one but 2 of my subs do.They are the bomb when going long distances breaking through through drifts.When we had our epic 39" storm they really shined.


----------



## JustJeff

Every job needs the right tool to be efficient. In your situation that would be a V plow. Your "friends" or whoever they are are full of s***. You need something made to bust through banks, and that's where a V shines.


----------



## Avalanche 2500

dieselss said:


> If you say your straight blade tosses your truck around, why would you be considering a w/o?


I Agree, he didn't mention his truck size/plow prep/ Frt. Axle wt. Rear Ballast. And a Straight blade tossed your truck around.??
What would a 9'6" V gvwr. do to his truck??


----------



## jonniesmooth

I can count the times I've had to use my V plow in the V form on 2 hands. Less then 10, but worth it every time.
I don't know about brand preference. I would go with one of your 3 choices that has factory wings and get those too that will make up for the w/o .
Best of both worlds.


----------



## Ajlawn1

I would have to second that, ran mine in V to fit on some large city walks was about the only time I can remember... If you need it in V to plow you probably have bigger issues and should of started a little earlier....


----------



## jonniesmooth

Ajlawn1 said:


> I would have to second that, ran mine in V to fit on some large city walks was about the only time I can remember... If you need it in V to plow you probably have bigger issues and should of started a little earlier....


Couple times I had to go punch open a 3/4 mile drifted road for a customer, that was a 2 truck job, one to pull me out when I got stuck (many times) I hate beating on my stuff that hard.
Another was a late season parking lot, just purchased by new owner. They didn't think they would need to hire a plow co. in April and we got 30+ inches in 2 days.
I had to plow the <2' majority of the lot so that I could punch through the big drifts in V mode, then scoop and move them to the pile.


----------



## JustJeff

jonniesmooth said:


> I can count the times I've had to use my V plow in the V form on 2 hands. Less then 10, but worth it every time.
> I don't know about brand preference. I would go with one of your 3 choices that has factory wings and get those too that will make up for the w/o .
> Best of both worlds.


I had to do it twice this year. My dumb-assed driver put some BIG piles in places that made no sense to me. Needed to be in V to bust through them. Wasn't happy about it either.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ajlawn1 said:


> I would have to second that, ran mine in V to fit on some large city walks was about the only time I can remember... If you need it in V to plow you probably have bigger issues and should of started a little earlier....


Only time I've used V is to bust open city berms from major drifting and to bust up piles from NTAC driver/operator in training's putting them in a stupid place.


----------



## jonniesmooth

John_DeereGreen said:


> Only time I've used V is to bust open city berms from major drifting and to bust up piles from NTAC driver/operator in training's putting them in a stupid place.


Late season, heavy wet snow. We did one of our biggest parking lots just like we always do.
Push south down to last 1/3 of lot, push east and west to piles.
Stuff was so heavy, the bobcat had to go around the back side and scoop off the tops so I could bust through in V.
Dumb kids!


----------



## m_ice

JustJeff said:


> I had to do it twice this year. My dumb-assed driver put some BIG piles in places that made no sense to me. Needed to be in V to bust through them. Wasn't happy about it either.


Only time I've had to use it was to push back frozen piles that some moron couldn't get up onto the curb


----------



## Yellowk20

Avalanche 2500 said:


> I Agree, he didn't mention his truck size/plow prep/ Frt. Axle wt. Rear Ballast. And a Straight blade tossed your truck around.??
> What would a 9'6" V gvwr. do to his truck??


Truck is a 91 V3500 crew cab SRW with a service body .The blade is an older 9ft Western I got from my grandpa years ago, it was not hydraulic so I converted it .

The blade is honestly probably to big for my truck , but it's got to be 1-1.5ft of snow before it really starts to kick the truck around. And then it's really only a problem trying to make that first pass on my driveways which are both about 1/2 mile long.


----------



## Yellowk20

Ajlawn1 said:


> . If you need it in V to plow you probably have bigger issues and should of started a little earlier....


I wish starting earlier was an option lol I try my best to keep up with it but 12-18 inches is not an abnormal amount of snow in a 10 to 12 hour period while I am at work


----------



## leigh

Yellowk20 said:


> I wish starting earlier was an option lol I try my best to keep up with it but 12-18 inches is not an abnormal amount of snow in a 10 to 12 hour period while I am at work


 I'm half asleep waiting for snow to stop,but with total clarity I can end this discussion by saying with confidence, for your needs,buy a vplow. this horse is dead,it's time to dismount!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

V plow for sure...tell the others they are clueless.

As an aside, I've moved a lot of piles with my expandable plow...just have to know what you're doing.


----------



## Luther

There's no doubt about it, for your situation the V is the right plow.


----------



## Defcon 5

Above two posts were composed by a Boss slappy wanna be and a Boss Slappy...If they were allowed to they would have their fleets outfitted with EXTs ...Get yourself a Fisher V...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Above two posts were composed by a Boss slappy wanna be and a Boss Slappy...If they were allowed to they would have their fleets outfitted with EXTs ...Get yourself a Fisher V...


You said the Boss V was a good plow.


----------



## cwren2472

Defcon 5 said:


> Above two posts were composed by a Boss slappy wanna be and a Boss Slappy...If they were allowed to they would have their fleets outfitted with EXTs ...Get yourself a Fisher V...


Ummm... both of them specifically said "V", not expandable...


----------



## Luther

Boss V's are the boss.

Can't buy a better V plow.


----------



## Defcon 5

cwren2472 said:


> Ummm... both of them specifically said "V", not expandable...


Ummmmmm.....It's a joke..I have run both for MANY years....You can't go wrong with either of them....The "comments" that you need a "V" to bust open something are just that....Comments


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> Boss V's are the boss.
> 
> Can't buy a better V plow.


Sure....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> Ummm... both of them specifically said "V", not expandable...


He's got the sniffles...cut him some slack.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> You said the Boss V was a good plow.


Said no one ever.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Said no one ever.


I just did...


----------



## Landgreen

Yellowk20 said:


> I wish starting earlier was an option lol I try my best to keep up with it but 12-18 inches is not an abnormal amount of snow in a 10 to 12 hour period while I am at work


Get a V if that's what you deal with. That's a lot of snow. At one point we only had blizzard 810's and a straight blade Western. A V would have saved a lot of headaches. We got by but now that we have a couple in our fleet it is a big relief. Long drives and roadways can drift completely shut and only way through is a V. You're not doing anything wrong if v position is needed. Big snows plus wind can be hell. The county has v plows for good reason. Sometimes it's the only way through.


----------



## Yellowk20

Thanks for the input , It just confirms my gut instincts on going with a V-style plow .

As for brands, as I understand Fisher , Western, and Meyers are all owned by the same outfit now. (Among others) 

The Fisher and Western V-plows appear identical , 

Used to be Fisher was the Heavy duty option , where Western and Meyers were more for the homeowner. I'm seeing that's not really the case anymore.


----------



## cwren2472

Yellowk20 said:


> Thanks for the input , It just confirms my gut instincts on going with a V-style plow .
> 
> As for brands, as I understand Fisher , Western, and Meyers are all owned by the same outfit now. (Among others)
> 
> The Fisher and Western V-plows appear identical ,
> 
> Used to be Fisher was the Heavy duty option , where Western and Meyers were more for the homeowner. I'm seeing that's not really the case anymore.


Meyer is not owned by Douglas Dynamics. Meyer owns Diamond Snowplows.

DD owns Fisher, Western, Blizzard, and Snowex (amount other holdings.)
Hydraulically and electrically, the Western and Fishers are identical. The primary differences are in the mounting system and trip edge VS full blade trip, not Heavy Duty vs Light Duty.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Meyer...not Meyers...


----------



## cwren2472

Not to be confused with Bosses Plows.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> Not to be confused with Bosses Plows.


Whatever you do OP...run away from the Meyers plowss. They are better used by homeowners plowing an inch or two.


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> Whatever you do OP...run away from the Meyers plowss. They are better used by homeowners plowing an inch or two.


A rep from Meyer comes in about once a year to try to get us on board. I have to admit I was somewhat tempted by their front receiver hitch plow which would open up a lot of low end applications but in the end I didn't want to bring another line of plows


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cwren2472 said:


> A rep from Meyer comes in about once a year to try to get us on board. I have to admit I was somewhat tempted by their front receiver hitch plow which would open up a lot of low end applications but in the end I didn't want to bring another line of plows


Smart move...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

cwren2472 said:


> A rep from Meyer comes in about once a year to try to get us on board. I have to admit I was somewhat tempted by their front receiver hitch plow which would open up a lot of low end applications but in the end I didn't want to bring another line of plows


Low end = bottom feeders....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Atleast the Meyer rep stops by once in a while unlike the Boss rep. They are no where to be found.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> Atleast the Meyer rep stops by once in a while unlike the Boss rep. They are no where to be found.


That's because Boss doesn't need someone out there pimping their stuff, because it sells its self. Unlike Meyer...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

John_DeereGreen said:


> That's because Boss doesn't need someone out there pimping their stuff, because it sells its self. Unlike Meyer...


If I had as many people bad mouthing their new game changing products as they have had I think I would have something to say.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Very good point. I still would like to know how many end users had ext's for real world testing prior to release. Or if they took a page out of Buyers playbook and let the end users be the beta testers.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We do know that they were out being tested the year before they came out. Chances are they put on compnay owners trucks for him parade around and show off and never get used. Plus it was a light snow year for testing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> We do know that they were out being tested the year before they came out.* Chances are they put on compnay owners trucks for him parade around and show off and never get used. *Plus it was a light snow year for testing.


Sounds like experience talking...


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> That's because Boss doesn't need someone out there pimping their stuff, because it sells its self. Unlike Meyer...


There's a lot of guys that made a lot of money using Meyer Straight Blades back in the day and there's still a good amount of guys that still use those older Meyers know and still making good money with them. For certain types of accounts they're still a very affective tool.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sounds like experience talking...


I use to know a guy like that, not me.


----------



## cwren2472

John_DeereGreen said:


> Low end = bottom feeders....


Even the bottom feeders need to feed, you know


----------



## LapeerLandscape

cwren2472 said:


> Even the bottom feeders need to feed, you know


Yes and that makes well atleast some of us look that much better.


----------



## cwren2472

And some of those low end customers are regular homeowners who need to plow their own driveway because none of those professional snowplow guys (you might know some of them) will come out to their house in the middle of nowhere for less than 3 figures.


----------



## cwren2472

John_DeereGreen said:


> That's because Boss doesn't need someone out there pimping their stuff, because it sells its self. Unlike Meyer...


Our BOSS rep does come out; we just wish he didn't. He's a real miserable bastard of a "salesman" who does nothing but complain about us, about how much we buy, how we market our stuff, and the fact that we sell Fisher.

Both of our Fisher reps are awesome guys who are incredible salesmen.


----------



## Yellowk20

I would not consider a Meyer Plow , they have always been junk in my opinion . Everyone I have known that had one was always fixing the damn things . 

Western , or Fisher are my top choices. (Sold by the same dealer about a 10 miles from here) 

Boss would be a distant third, I remember when they came out , my uncle bought one and it was really cool how it worked but the quality was **** , He ended up going back to a Western Pro after 1 season. Now I'm sure the Quality has improved, but that memory and the fact that the boss dealer is 1 hour away keeps me from really wanting one.


----------



## cwren2472

Boss' quality is very good. As a dealer for both, I hate the admit that boss is, in general, more reliable than Fisher. 

I say "hate to admit" because boss is god-awful to deal with as a manufacturer. 

Douglas Dynamics is far, far beyond them company wise in ever aspect. The acquisition of Boss by Toro has only made things worse.


----------



## Yellowk20

What type of problems do you typically see? Now keep in mind that I'm not plowing professionally , but I will be using the plow in very deep snow.


----------



## cwren2472

Yellowk20 said:


> What type of problems do you typically see? Now keep in mind that I'm not plowing professionally , but I will be using the plow in very deep snow.


Component reliability: motors, cylinders, valves, etc.

But nothing you need to concern yourself with for personal use. Or even professional use. I am talking statistical reliability over thousands of customers. Both makes, overall, are very dependable and will serve you fine.


----------



## Yellowk20

I ended up getting a very good deal on a 8'-2" BOSS v-plow at Auction. It did not come with any off the truck side equipment, or the controller. But for the 75.00 minimum bid I felt It was a good deal.

It's smaller then what I wanted , but honestly it's most likely gonna be easier on the truck.


----------



## BUFF

Yellowk20 said:


> I ended up getting a very good deal on a 8'-2" BOSS v-plow at Auction. It did not come with any off the truck side equipment, or the controller. But for the 75.00 minimum bid I felt It was a good deal.
> 
> It's smaller then what I wanted , but honestly it's most likely gonna be easier on the truck.
> 
> View attachment 183981


That'll work.....Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yellowk20 said:


> I ended up getting a very good deal on a 8'-2" BOSS v-plow at Auction. It did not come with any off the truck side equipment, or the controller. But for the 75.00 minimum bid I felt It was a good deal.
> 
> It's smaller then what I wanted , but honestly it's most likely gonna be easier on the truck.
> 
> View attachment 183981


Does it snow in Alaska? :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: (asking for a friend in Taxachussetts).


----------



## cwren2472

Yellowk20 said:


> But for the 75.00 minimum bid I felt It was a good deal.


@FredG is going to be so proud of you


----------



## FredG

cwren2472 said:


> @FredG is going to be so proud of you


 That's correct, I'm proud of ya Earl.


----------



## ConnorExum

Yellowk20 said:


> Thanks for the input , It just confirms my gut instincts on going with a V-style plow .
> 
> As for brands, as I understand Fisher , Western, and Meyers are all owned by the same outfit now. (Among others)
> 
> The Fisher and Western V-plows appear identical ,
> 
> Used to be Fisher was the Heavy duty option , where Western and Meyers were more for the homeowner. I'm seeing that's not really the case anymore.


What kind of ballast are you running?


----------



## Yellowk20

ConnorExum said:


> What kind of ballast are you running?


Just a heavy old service bed with a 80-gallon slip tank and Miller trailblazer welder .

I actually just pulled the service bed off and put a stock bed back on it , still have the slip tank/toolbox combo though . Welder is getting moved to my new service truck with a crane.

If I need ballast I will put a 400 gallon tote full of water in the bed


----------



## ConnorExum

Yellowk20 said:


> Just a heavy old service bed with a 80-gallon slip tank and Miller trailblazer welder .
> 
> I actually just pulled the service bed off and put a stock bed back on it , still have the slip tank/toolbox combo though . Welder is getting moved to my new service truck with a crane.
> 
> If I need ballast I will put a 400 gallon tote full of water in the bed


My point is that without some ballast the effects of plowing in deep snow ❄ could push you left or right no matter what type of plow you use. The v will lessen the effect but if you have deep drifts all on one side of the vehicle it can push you around still.

I don't know if you will need a 400 gallon block of ice as a ballast block... but it couldn't hurt.


----------



## BUFF

ConnorExum said:


> My point is that without some ballast the effects of plowing in deep snow ❄ could push you left or right no matter what type of plow you use. The v will lessen the effect but if you have deep drifts all on one side of the vehicle it can push you around still.
> 
> I don't know if you will need a 400 gallon block of ice as a ballast block... but it couldn't hurt.


Last I knew ballast was placed in the back of the vehicle behind the rear axel and is used as a counterweight reducing the weight on the front axel and suspension. When the plow is resting on the ground as it would be when plowing the ballast greatly reduces the amount of weight on the front axel which allows the vehicle to be pushed around by the plow when pushing deep heavy snow.


----------



## ConnorExum

BUFF said:


> Last I knew ballast was placed in the back of the vehicle behind the rear axel and is used as a counterweight reducing the weight on the front axel and suspension. When the plow is resting on the ground as it would be when plowing the ballast greatly reduces the amount of weight on the front axel which allows the vehicle to be pushed around by the plow when pushing deep heavy snow.


Yes, ballast does shift the weight distribution of the vehicle. That isn't in dispute. In fact it is a big part of equation to keep the truck's center of gravity in the right spot. But, a collorary effect of having ballast is now the rear of the truck that was lighter than front is heavier and thus has more traction and doesn't move laterally as easily. It doesn't stop all movement-but, I would suspect that adding the recommended amount of ballast to this guys truck no matter plow type used would greatly improve performance. Add a pair of very aggressive chains to the equation and it probably will stop pushing before it slips or slides.


----------



## BUFF

Sure...


----------



## Yellowk20

I’m chained up most of the time, except when I go to plow out the cabin, then I pull them off for the highway 

I think the Vplow is going to really help , my current plow is honestly to big . 

I ordered the truckside mount and a set of extensions today. I still need to do a little research on the what truckside harness I need .


----------



## ConnorExum

Yellowk20 said:


> I'm chained up most of the time, except when I go to plow out the cabin, then I pull them off for the highway
> 
> I think the Vplow is going to really help , my current plow is honestly to big .
> 
> I ordered the truckside mount and a set of extensions today. I still need to do a little research on the what truckside harness I need .


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## ConnorExum

BUFF said:


> Last I knew ballast was placed in the back of the vehicle behind the rear axel and is used as a counterweight reducing the weight on the front axel and suspension. When the plow is resting on the ground as it would be when plowing the ballast greatly reduces the amount of weight on the front axel which allows the vehicle to be pushed around by the plow when pushing deep heavy snow.


Ballast when done correctly doesn't make the front end so light that it slips or slides around. You're goal is to try to balance out the weight distribution so both front and rear axles have optimum loads and thus optimal traction. Whatever, GMC , Ford, Chevy to Dodge have designed their truck's weight distribution figures would be the goal for this poster. My guess would be about 35% FA and 65% RA but it could be 40-60 or 30-70 maybe 45-55 whatever the figure is the goal of the ballast to replicate the optimal weight distribution.

If you are getting the results you are claiming where your ballast is shifting too much weight to the rear... then you've used too much or incorrectly placed it in the box of the truck. Because as you plow the weight distribution does shift around some due to the forces applied to the vehicle from the plow. Again this where ballast attempts to equal it all out.


----------



## seville009

Doesn’t the fulcrum come into play here somewhere..........


----------



## BUFF

seville009 said:


> Doesn't the fulcrum come into play here somewhere..........


Yes indeed, was nice to have Sno F around when topics like this pop up.


----------



## ConnorExum

seville009 said:


> Doesn't the fulcrum come into play here somewhere..........


Of course each axle is a fulcrum point. And the further away from the center of the axle the greater the effect your load has weight distribution.


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Yes indeed, was nice to have Sno F around when topics like this pop up.


I was just thinking that, where the heck is snow for this.


----------



## Yellowk20

The Boss plow works great , when it works. I had a lot of trouble with the electrical on this plow last winter . 

But V-plow was the right choice! Thanks for the comments guys . Plow is all sorted out now and ready for snow we should be getting in the next few days!


----------



## Yellowk20

We moved to new house with an even longer driveway , and the Boss V has given me quite a bit of trouble .

So I upgraded my setup to this , 2006 F350 . 6.0 ,4.30 gears ,lockers in both diffs. The Plow is a Snow-Ex HDV 9.6

I still need to put the bumper and headlight bezels on . But this thing is worlds better then my old chevy .

I think the plan for the Boss is to get rid of the Boss hydraulics and make it a skid steer plow and leave it at the cabin I got a good deal on a Bobcat T300 last year and it's what I will be using at the cabin from now on.


----------



## WIPensFan

New setup looks great. I just read through this thread. When you said you bought the Boss V for a $75 min. bid I knew you were gonna have problems with it. Not that you can’t have success with a used plow, you just have to know the ins and outs of them and expect to put some $ into them to get them into working order. If you would have bought a new Boss DXT and had it professionally installed I think you would have loved it. Of course you can have problems with new equipment too, just lessens the chances a great deal IMO. Good luck luck with your new SnowEx and Ford.


----------



## Yellowk20

WIPensFan said:


> New setup looks great. I just read through this thread. When you said you bought the Boss V for a $75 min. bid I knew you were gonna have problems with it. Not that you can't have success with a used plow, you just have to know the ins and outs of them and expect to put some $ into them to get them into working order. If you would have bought a new Boss DXT and had it professionally installed I think you would have loved it. Of course you can have problems with new equipment too, just lessens the chances a great deal IMO. Good luck luck with your new SnowEx and Ford.


my biggest complaint on that plow was it wouldn't hold in scoop mode , and sometimes if I was windrowing the leading edge would fold back into V . It was frustrating. Also back dragging with it it would sometimes invert into scoop mode. 
The electrical stuff I figured out pretty quick and got it dialed in. It was mostly corroded connections from the salt air near the ocean.

To be fair , I was running wings on it every time it folded back . I'm going to install double acting rams on it when it goes on the skid steer and put on adjustable reliefs so I can make sure it holds when it should.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Yellowk20 said:


> my biggest complaint on that plow was it wouldn't hold in scoop mode , and sometimes if I was windrowing the leading edge would fold back into V . It was frustrating. Also back dragging with it it would sometimes invert into scoop mode.
> The electrical stuff I figured out pretty quick and got it dialed in. It was mostly corroded connections from the salt air near the ocean.
> 
> To be fair , I was running wings on it every time it folded back . I'm going to install double acting rams on it when it goes on the skid steer and put on adjustable reliefs so I can make sure it holds when it should.


Sounds like it didn't have the SmartLock cylinders on it...


----------



## Yellowk20

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sounds like it didn't have the SmartLock cylinders on it...


No , it does not .


----------



## Yellowk20

I think the best thing about the new plow vs the older boss is the Snow-Ex has down pressure it makes back dragging so much better . And even going forward I find myself using down pressure quite a bit on the pavement in front of the house to get a nice clean scrape.

don’t get me wrong ,mechanically the Boss plow never “failed” And I think it will make a great Skid Steer plow once I do a couple mods and ditch all the boss truck side stuff.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Yellowk20 said:


> I think the best thing about the new plow vs the older boss is the Snow-Ex has down pressure it makes back dragging so much better . And even going forward I find myself using down pressure quite a bit on the pavement in front of the house to get a nice clean scrape.
> 
> don't get me wrong ,mechanically the Boss plow never "failed" And I think it will make a great Skid Steer plow once I do a couple mods and ditch all the boss truck side stuff.


Interesting, I always had luck with the 800 pound plow scraping pretty well.
Never had a need for downforce going forward nor backward plowing.


----------



## Yellowk20

BossPlow2010 said:


> Interesting, I always had luck with the 800 pound plow scraping pretty well.
> Never had a need for downforce going forward nor backward plowing.


Try one , I thought the same thing until I tried one with down pressure.


----------

